# Presents



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey,
What all new gear did you all add to ur collection this christmas. THeres always room for improvement to what you already have. You cant deny that.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Santa brought me a dozen ghg's


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

got 2 dozen GHG's, a columbian wear 4-1 parka and a new echo duck call and a new short reed!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

holy crap, you guys did good. i got a goose flag, one of the ones on the nine foot pole, and i got a handheld one too. im saving up on my own to buy big foots for next year.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I got 4 bigfoot decoys.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I got a new Vexlar FL-8, and a Guide series shack. Oh ya and a new Winchestyer Super X2. I musta been real good this year. either that or the wife wants me out of the house more.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i ended up getting an auto start for the new pickup and a trail camera.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, Ryan, do I have a good spot to try that sucker out....Nice trail, etc, just happens to be real close to my stand!!!! :wink:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah I got a box of the Avery lookers for christmas, what an awsome gift.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I got a dozen and half ghg feeders and half dozen lookers and 4 bigfoots and a Benelli SBE LH. I must have did something right this year.

:beer:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

hey 
i got a new snowgooseflag, a nice e-caller for snows, and a pack of looker G&H's. how great is that

ooooohhhhhhh a 2004 4wheeler 400 all camo


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

you guys suck,I got socks and underwear :******: .


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know how my wife managed it, but she found a ruger gold label 12 gauge side by side. I have been looking for one for a couple years and didn't think I would ever see one. Apparently there are only about 20 currently on the market in the US. What a gift!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm with Mallard. I got nothing to do with hunting :eyeroll: So if anyone feels sorry for us, send some decoys are way. We might even invite you hunting with us,,,,,,hahaha


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

My wife gave me a Daisy Cutter Bois de' arc and a six pack of Greenhead Gear wigeons!! What a gal!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

columbia omnitech bibs, Drake wader pants, lots of wool socks and liners, Columbia omni tech parka, Irish Setter gore tex boots. :sniper:


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a free pass to goose hunt everyday in this last week of December! Now that's a woman.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

i got a goose chair and a new robo duck...not a whole lot of stuff but i guess mom and dad know what i would like!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i did awsome this year my best christmas for hunting gear yet. i got a foils meatgrinder(max-4), i got 6 GHG feeder fullbodies, i got 6 GHG active fullbodies, i got some oil cloth chaps for pheasant hunting, and when i visit my uncle hes giving me more goose, and duck decoys form my x-mas present. sounds like you all had a good christmas to.....Just cant wait to use this stuff tho. :beer:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

I did pretty good on hunting gear this year. I got a dozen higdon stackable canada goose shells, 1 dozen g&H shells, 1 higdon flapper, floats to convert my g&h shells to floaters, a flocking kit,a new herters fowltech coat in shadowgrass a GK Giant Killer and a Foiles Strait Meat Honker.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

DAMN! :jammin:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

3 dozen greenhead gear flocked oversize shells. Flagman lander. Haydels blackfoot shortreed. RNT quackhead. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST...duhduhduhduhduhduh(drumroll)....Duckmen 8 featuring the duck commander

Oh yeah, almost forgot, a pair of the cabelas ultimate hunting wader


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i bought duckmen 8 within 10 seconds of seeing it on the shelf months ago. it all happend so fast that i got to the car and didnt know what was in my bag. you know you got it bad when you buy hunting stuff on impulse w/o even thinking about it


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My dad and I bought some used dekes from a friend of his so we can give this goose hunting stuff a try next season!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

Remmi_&_I nice job i started out with 6 well used goose decoys but i am slowly up grading now im up to dzn GHG full bodies and 5 of those shell decoys. Hope those decoys turn out to show u guys a good time this year.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I put a deposit down on a lab pup and moved to Nodak. I get to pick him up in March. Now that is a great christmas.


----------

